# Cat covered in Crisco Shortening...yikes!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

My 2 year old decided it would be good fun to slather the new cat in Crisco Shortening. Oh Gawd....
WHAT A MESS.

I wiped as much off as I could with baby wipes.
But now way do I want to give her a bath,
she has only been here for a few days.
I think that would be too traumatizing???


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...it's not funny, but where's the picture????

I would probably try the bath if she'll let you. Ingesting too much Crisco will probably give her diarrhea. You should use dish detergent to cut the grease, pet shampoos won't do that. My preference would be Dawn, Dawn :lol:


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Think of it as deep conditioning for the cats coat... ultra deep 8O .


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> I would probably try the bath if she'll let you.


Or if you can catch her without her slipping through you fingers


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

whats Crisco shortening? Is it pastry?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's really kind of gross. It's like fat. I remember using it to make homemade cakes and cookies. And putting it in pans to fry stuff.

On the link, we used the stuff in the can on the far left in the picture. 

http://www.crisco.com/about/prod_info.asp


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

OK -thanks.  Must be a bit like what we call lard?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lard


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Exactly!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, it's similar to lard in that it is a solid only it's made with vegetable oil that has been hydrogenated. It doesn't have any meat products in it.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

BoscosMum said:


> My 2 year old decided it would be good fun to slather the new cat in Crisco Shortening. Oh Gawd....
> WHAT A MESS.
> 
> I wiped as much off as I could with baby wipes.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

reminds me of when we first got Boo. we had no choice but to bath though, as we saw a couple fleas, and didnt want it to become infestation.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The new kitty is going to have second thoughts about her new home.  
At least the Crisco will drown any fleas she might have.
:lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

The crisco is gone...I think her fur just absorbed it.
She is silky, not at all greasy.

She had awful dandruf when I first got her.
That is gone too....YAY.

What a weeks worth of good food will do.


----------

